# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  trenmix 200 fake or real?

## kekes

hi all, new to this forum, just wanted to know if this was real as i have never seen this product with a red lid. all my searches on net have only found pics with grey lid and their logo on it.

this is just a red lid, no logo.

compaing it to my previous bottle it is identical except for the lid.

thoughts?

----------


## kekes

hey all, 

great news, i got a reply from the company telling me it is the New Zealand Version. from about a year ago. i am in australia, so i have no problem believing it made it from there to here.

so to all aussies and kiwis if you come across trenmix with a red lid its GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo

----------


## verino

im pretty sure that lab is based in thailand. I have tried the lab and never noticed any results. Be careful.

----------


## kekes

yes lab is in thailand, this is how they packed and sent to NZ

----------


## verino

Yeah that is a thai lab so it shouldnt have different color tops. It would be the same color as the rest. I used their prop before it was no good.

----------


## kekes

thats what i thought about the lid, it should have been grey. i emailed lab from their site asking if it was fake or real. never expecting a reply but got one saying it was real and this is how it went out to new zealand. so for it to turn up in Oz would be logical. have used before and have had great results.

----------


## verino

Then you should be GTG then. Maybe i got a bad batch or something. But goodluck!

----------


## kekes

hell yeah, its the goods.

can recommend to any aussies that come across this batch that it is definately the real deal. and you will not be disappointed.

insane pump and hardness

----------


## methan

I've had a really bad experience with this brand most of their gear hurts like hell, with none results.

----------


## papos

I use this brand and I have some goods results.

I try Sust250, Bold200 and more from this brand, perfect and good prices;-)

I have the Trenmix200 but I never try. May be the next year...

If you want a good mass try the Nadromix300. With the nandrolone phenylpropionate it's a very good product.

So you have good results with the Trenmix200? With wich product you take this?

Sorry for my bad english;-)

----------


## methan

> I use this brand and I have some goods results.
> 
> I try Sust250, Bold200 and more from this brand, perfect and good prices;-)
> 
> I have the Trenmix200 but I never try. May be the next year...
> 
> If you want a good mass try the Nadromix300. With the nandrolone phenylpropionate it's a very good product.
> 
> So you have good results with the Trenmix200? With wich product you take this?
> ...


you forgot to attach your price list  :2nono:

----------


## papos

> you forgot to attach your price list


I'm not a seller. I just say what I think about this brand and say I love the Nadromix300...

----------


## Aussiebb

Is it made by GA kekes?

Dont want to say the full name on here

----------


## kekes

> Is it made by GA kekes?
> 
> Dont want to say the full name on here


yes it is. they told me it was how they shipped to new zealand, so had no problem believing it made it to Oz.

but a mate was about to grab one tonight that was defiantely fake, it had a silver top, no lid and the bottle was 5mm higher. it was all wrong.

mine is defiantely gtg

----------


## papos

My Trenmix have the silver top. You think it's a fake or your is a fake?

----------


## urbanbody

Its been hit or miss with this lab

----------


## kekes

> My Trenmix have the silver top. You think it's a fake or your is a fake?


gtg, mine was the new zealand batch

----------


## papos

My bottle have the stamp. if you don't have this may be it's a fake...

----------


## verino

> gtg, mine was the new zealand batch


you may have emailed the lab and they say its ok...but this lab is no good even if its GTG. Very painful product with no noticable results.

----------


## kekes

its a bit more painful than normal, but not enough to scream about. as to results i have been seeing them, so cant complain.

----------


## kekes

> you may have emailed the lab and they say its ok...but this lab is no good even if its GTG. Very painful product with no noticable results.


hey, what country you from?

----------


## Aussiebb

Thanks keke.

What is happening, is guys just copying a famous label, and just designing there own bottles, caps etc.

I have a ga supplier in sydney.

----------


## papos

Kekes, You have good gains with the Trenmix?

----------


## Sheven

i have used this brand global and was good. what i used was the stanozolol and was very thin and painfull

----------


## papos

Sheven where is your results?

Pics?

----------


## kekes

results are in.

painful and corks. but i cork on everything.

noticable hardness and vascularity

ok gains

would i buy again, yes but i wouldnt mind trying other brandsfirst

----------

